# Beginner camera....cheap Sony or Canon 5D



## labatt50 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,
 I'm going to pass one month in Philippine in January and I want something better to my small point and shoot camera.


 I'm still new to photo shooting. I'd use my mother 35mm film camera before, a Minolta Maxxum 5, but always on automatic mode. I want to learn more about shooting. I like to take underwater picture when I dive. I like to take landscape and building picture too. I'd use my mother's camera for my sister wedding last summer with a black and white film. Pic was great, but I'm sure I could do better if I had leaved the automatic mode 


 Because of the kind of picture I want to shoot (underwater and landscape), a full frame body would be the best for me.


 I read during the last few days many reviews and many forums pages about the different brand and model. I put on the side Nikon already. Their Canadian warranty sucks too much for me (I'm Canadian). So that leaves me with Sony and Canon.


 I can have access to my mother's lens, a Minolta AF 28-100 and a Sigma 7-300 that will fit on a Sony body.


 I see presently 2 options for me: 
 1) Buy a cheap Sony body, use my mother's lens and maybe buy old Minolta(they are sold pretty cheap presently) and learn how to shoot and later sell/give the body and buy a new high end Canon full frame(like the 5D mkII that seem to be pretty nice). Investing in some Sony lens isn't an option, not enough underwater housing available for Sony body. So I'll need to get rid of it later (my mother will be happy when she'll receive it). 


2) Buy a used Canon 5D with 2 high end lens, learn how to shoot and later, sell the 5D and buy another FF and keep the lens (or keep the 5D as FF and buy a good APS-C body). That gives me the FF. But I fear about the complexity of this camera and that will push me to not like taking picture with this kind of camera. My fear is justify or not?!? Spending 3k for a long shot isn't a problem and the resell value will always be good for those lens.



 Somes advices?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

> But I fear about the complexity of this camera and that will push me to not like taking picture with this kind of camera. My fear is justify or not?!?


While these cameras can be complex and they do have a lot of features...they can also be used in fully auto modes, fully manual mode and a few in between.  
So don't worry about it being too complex.

If anything, the thing that might keep you from using it...is the sheer size & weight of the kit.  A DSLR with a couple lenses, flash etc...is much more to haul around than a little P&S camera that fits into your pocket.


----------



## labatt50 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

just bought a deal on a Canon 5D and 24-105 f4 L IS USM lens.

the no availability of underwater housing for Sony line worried me too much. The performance of the 5D in low light and is FF was a must for me.

Thanks


----------



## astrostu (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to be a downer but I gotta say it: If you're new to photography, why are you looking at spending several $thousand on equipment?  Don't you think you should start cheaper and then build your way up?


----------



## MPSax1 (Dec 1, 2009)

My view on it is that if you can afford a D3, 400mm, 70-200mm, 18-200, etc, go for it. The thing is that when you're new to something like music, photography, jet-skiing, or any other hobby that can go pretty high in expenses with large amounts of upgrades and newer models, get something and get out in that field! A 5D is not hard to use, its rugged, and it has a full frame sensor, all are great qualities. The sony has its advantages as well (and I actually find Sony cameras harder at first, but in time you get used to anything)

The thing is, don't explode your wallet to a point where your setup won't change for 50 years. My setup, Rebel XSI, 18-55 and 55-250. Why? Anything from Canon, Nikon, or Sony will have great image quality. And I have a 18-250 range covered in 2 lenses. I'm not obsessive about buying what the guy next to me has, because I enjoy what I do and when time comes and I say hey, I really need speed for night portraits with the family, i'll get the 50mm 1.4 or 1.8. Later on I'll say, the 55-250 is nice, but I need a little more build and image quality, maybe its time for a 70-200. To me, its all about becoming a better photographer, not having the best stuff. As a musician, you'll hear conductors tell you, "If you can play it in a dead practice room with no acoustic value or any scientific engineering designed for music, you can play it in an opera house"

With most of what you buy today, you'll be good. The whole point of this is that over time, you're think about it and realize that you really didn't want a certain item until later. I wanted a 70-200 because everyone raved about it, now its on the bottom of my list


----------

